# WHat do I do to fix a broken wing?



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2004)

How do I set a broken wing on a pigeon. I just found the pigeon in the city dragging it's wing. It is broken because When I picked him up it just fell to the side. The link in emergency care is not opening, so please give me instruction of how to set a broken wing. THanks. Also, what can I do to clean the bird? I am at work but have him in a file box sitting on newspapers and paper towels. I gave him some water and crumbs from a muffin. I ran out of pigeon food here, but have it at home. Please Help! It is a young pigeon, it sqeeked at me. It's eyes are alert and bright, so I believe it is in otherwise good health- just dirty with potential for flees. I will keep it away from my pigeons.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2004)

So I found a previous thread that gave good instructions. What happens if the bird can't fly again, will it die? Or could I keep it and just have it be a floor pigeon. Of course kept inside.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you found the instructions for setting the wing. No, the bird won't die from not being able to fly, but as you've posted it would have to be kept inside or in a predator proof enclosure outside. If inside, free time out of the cage would be important.

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2004)

When I was trying to set the birds wing and holding it close, I found that a bunch of small bugs on my shirt. They were long (a few millimeters) and brown. I am figuring that these are like flees. Are they similar to flees that my dog gets? Can they affect humans and other animals besides birds in a bad way? I will be giving the bird a bath tomorrow when things have settled down a bit. Ok so I just looked some stuff up and now i think that it may be pigeon lice. Um....is that similar to the lice that people get and should I be worried? Because I found many on me, I feel like my skin is crawling, time for a shower. My friend with many pigeons suggested that I use borax. What do you think. I am concerned with the lice for me and my dog. What will happen?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Brooke,

Fleas seldom infest pigeons and what you see sounds like "long lice" which won't harm you or your dog because they feed on feather scurf. 

You have to be careful about what you use on a pigeon, so use something that is specific to pigeons or birds and read the instructions on the container carefully.

I am in the UK but I have read that Sevin 5 dusting powder is a US product that works well.

Cynthia


----------

